# Leaky waterpump?



## Joba87 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hey guys,

Are these the signs of a leaking waterpump cuz it sure looks like that to me lol
Coolant level was an minimum mark 2 days ago when I bought the car. And I discussed the common waterpump failure with the dealer and he insisted it's been checked. so I'm pretty sure they're gonna have to fix it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The water pump/thermostat housing is a well-known area to leak & very expensive to replace, so get it back to the dealer asap.
Top it up & monitor in the mean time
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

pretty sure



Joba87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Are these the signs of a leaking waterpump cuz it sure looks like that to me lol
> Coolant level was an minimum mark 2 days ago when I bought the car. And I discussed the common waterpump failure with the dealer and he insisted it's been checked. so I'm pretty sure they're gonna have to fix it.


----------



## Joba87 (Jan 1, 2020)

Well, the car was checked by an independent mechanic and he couldn't find any signs of leaks. -shrug-
He did find that a Webasto system is fitted to the car that no one had a clue existed  So that's a nice 1500€ option to get for free.

One thing I noticed that the coolant level in the expansion tank fluctuates a LOT between the engine being hot or not. Sometimes it's near the minimum level and sometimes it's a full 2cm higher than that.
Is that normal cuz I know for sure my mk2 TT never did that, the coolant level was always precisely at the same spot.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Coolant expands as it gets hot, so quite normal that level will rise slightly.
Hoggy


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Joba87 said:


> Well, the car was checked by an independent mechanic and he couldn't find any signs of leaks. -shrug-
> He did find that a Webasto system is fitted to the car that no one had a clue existed  So that's a nice 1500€ option to get for free.
> 
> One thing I noticed that the coolant level in the expansion tank fluctuates a LOT between the engine being hot or not. Sometimes it's near the minimum level and sometimes it's a full 2cm higher than that.
> Is that normal cuz I know for sure my mk2 TT never did that, the coolant level was always precisely at the same spot.


I was told by my mechanic that my pump and thermostat are fine (which is a miracle for 2015 model). Yet I leak coolant at the rate off from full to middle in some 6-7 months. My only explanation, bad job at Audi when they were fixing my radiators and front mask when I struck a rabbit down a highway 3 years ago. Some hose was not clamped or tightened properly. So it leaks ever so slightly.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

P.s - Mine has the "wet spots" in the same place as you (according to your pictures). Where the [email protected]& is that coming from if not from pump and thermo?!!


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have the same issue on my car now, the coolant was low topped it twice last week now seems to be running ok. (65reg)
How much is the water pump replacement? is it worth getting anything changed at the same time the mileage is 67k


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

water pump+thermostat I guess you are over the 1000 pounds if done in Audi, but should be quite cheaper from independent (maybe in the 600 region?)
genuine part itself is around 300 p from ebay.de


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Kevin, I went back through the service history the Thermostat and wiring was replaced at Audi in 2019 for £512 not cheap!, will get a quote for the water pump


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

6andy69 said:


> Thanks Kevin, I went back through the service history the Thermostat and wiring was replaced at Audi in 2019 for £512 not cheap!, will get a quote for the water pump


Hi, The water pump & thermostat is in one housing so it will still be as expensive from Audi. 
If it was replaced 2 years ago by Audi it may still be in warranty or get some goodwill.
Hoggy


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

I will go to the dealer and speak to them tomorrow its only covered 22k miles since it was last done


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Quoted £635 inc vat for replacement pump, thermostat, coolant hose and antifreeze inclusive of 3 hours labour. Not from Audi though


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

I went to Birmingham Audi at the weekend the lady at service said the customer did pay £512 with a 50% contribution from them. The parts come with a 2 year guarantee which ran out September this year.  I told her the car has hardly been driven due to covid and the part shouldn't fail that quickly, she weren't interested and told me to complain to Audi direct. So i will try this first and see if Audi will contribute something. (Also recall for MMI and Fuel tank which is being done next week)


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

deeve said:


> Quoted £635 inc vat for replacement pump, thermostat, coolant hose and antifreeze inclusive of 3 hours labour. Not from Audi though


Where was that?


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

OP did you have someone else inspect the car and found what causes the leaking (if its not water pump or thermostat)??


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have booked into Audi for them to inspect the car, earliest is 22nd of this month


----------

